# Springer Spaniels



## Mule Deer Skinner

It's been decided that in the spring, my wife, son and I would like to get a pup. We are leaning towards the springer. Does anyone with experience have any pro or cons. The dog will be mostly a pet with the occasional hunting trip. We are familiar with Labs and Goldens and they are fine dogs. However, I believe we'd like a change of pace. Just looking for some honest advice. Also, does anyone now of any reputable breeders? I'm willing to spend some money but not going crazy either.


----------



## BROWNDOG

WWW.pineshadows.com

They are located in Brainerd MN they raise some really good springers. They hunt and campain there dogs in trials and have dogs spread out all over the country.


----------



## Hunterda

I have had 3 spingers, 2 currently. They are the best family dogs, where ever you are, they want to be, so if we are in the house they are. During the day they are the kennel. One of the good things about them, is they aren't to big (40-50lbs) so they will fit on the floor of the truck or car. Very energetic, good or bad depending on how you look at it. The one negative is the longer fur, sometimes know as the burr forest, but if you get a field bred springer and keep it trimmed it really isn't too bad. This is my pup 1 1/2 years old male with a good nose. In Grand Forks, you could try contact John Staley, he is the head of the Park District, he is the local expert on Springers and would know where to find one. Happy hunting. [siteimg]4407[/siteimg]


----------



## ryanps18

I have owned two springers, one that was imported from Ireland and one that I bought form a Field trailer here in the mineapolis area. The springer that was imported I had to put down last year at the age of 12. She was and probably always will be for me that one great dog that we get in our lives. This dog was the smartest, obediedent, and most capable hunter one could ask for. I miss her every day.

My current springer is turrning out to be fine dog in her own right as well. She is quite bit more amped up than my first springer but she is great fun to have around and I spend quite a lot of time working my dogs so they get plenty of exercise. Daily exercise is a must for this one nad we could not live together in the house with out it. But our routine the way it is makes her a great house dog, she is sleeping on the floor at the foot of my bed as I type this.

If you are an active person and the dog will get plenty of exercise buying a springer from solid filed trial lines is the way to go. You and the pup will be a perfect match. Few dogs are as fun to watch than a springer doing what it's born to do, hunting. An average springer is better than a great lab any day on pheasants in my humble opinion.

Pine shadows is a great operation that breeds quality dogs. They are a large outfit so one has plenty of choices as to what kind of temperment you are looking for. In all honesty probably not a lot of field trail prospects but quality gun dogs no doubt. I have only hunted behind one pine shadows dog and it was a very nice dog. Downside is they are a little pricey ($1200) not sure what your budget is.

I know John form Grand Forks, and have hunter over two pups that he bred as well, very nice dogs both. He is a stand up guy and breeds quality dogs but much smaller than Pine Shadows. His website is Bigskybritishlabs.com If you care to take a look. He is now getting into labs as well hence the website, but springers are his bag first and foremost.

Sorry for the rambling I am bored and may have been a over-served this thanksgiving night, I will let know in the morning for sure. Anyway I digress, of the two choices offerd two you I think you would be very happy with either one. And of couse the fieild bred ESS breed in general is a great all around dog.

If you have any other questions let me know.

take care,

Ryan


----------



## redlabel

We have had springers in our house for 25 years and can recommend two places I've gotten great dogs from.

Northern Sky Springers north of Mpls has a web site you should check out and Linden Kennels as well.

One of my last spingers came from Northern Sky and our current and next springer will from Linden Kennels in Iowa. I chose one from Linden as they have dogs with some of the Saighton bloodlines that were imported into the US in the 80's.

We had a pup that had Saightons Scud as a grandsire. He was the best hunting dog I've ever been around until he was stolen from a locked kennel in 1991. Our dogs have been house dogs ever since.

Another good aid in your training would be to pick up the book Gun Dog Training Spaniels and Retrivers by Ken Roebuck. It's a pretty easy reading and straightforward directions and the only book I ever read for training my spaniels over the years.

Good luck and you couldn't have made a better choice unless you needed two and added and English Setter as well.


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

Thanks for all of the helpful information. But what exactly do you mean by "Saighton bloodlines"?


----------



## Bobm

re siaghton line

http://www.stronggundogs.autumnskye.com/tradition.html

http://www.spanieljournal.com/jdemott.html

then go here, and read it a lot

http://www.spanieljournal.com/index.html

spaniels are fine dogs


----------



## Hunterda

That is interesting, I got my dog, of which the pictured one above is her son from Ralph Mowder in Bismarck, and they have Saighton lineage.


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

Does anyone know anything about Glenwood Kennels in Mitchell, SD?


----------



## stonebroke

Mule Deer Skinner said:


> It's been decided that in the spring, my wife, son and I would like to get a pup. We are leaning towards the springer. Does anyone with experience have any pro or cons. The dog will be mostly a pet with the occasional hunting trip. We are familiar with Labs and Goldens and they are fine dogs. However, I believe we'd like a change of pace. Just looking for some honest advice. Also, does anyone now of any reputable breeders? I'm willing to spend some money but not going crazy either.


Hi,
I've bred Springers for 18 years. I'm not a big time breeder, but our dogs are second to none (ok, so I'm biased :lol: ). I only have a couple litters a year...probably will have a litter in late winter or early spring. Take a look at my website. http://www.geocities.com/stonebrokemt/homepage.html

Pros and Cons: They are THE pheasant dog. Hands down. They make wonderful family dogs, but need to be socialized and raised in the house from day one. They can have a high energy level, but if trained properly that is not a problem. The first 18 months or so can be a little trying, but they settle down as they mature. They are a very gentle, loving type of dog.....temperament problems are very rare. They are a sensitive dog.....they learn fast, but do not respond well to a heavy hand. A rough tone of voice is all it takes to correc them. A good one would rather hunt and retrieve than eat.


----------



## lecub

Mule Skinner
You can't go wrong with a "field bred " springer, Pine Shadows is a top notch kennel. Stonebroke is right on as far as training and maturing, mine really start comming on after the terrible 2s. Springers are family dogs, mine are pets for 9 months and pay their way for 3.


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

Thanks for all of the tip/advice! We made our selection last night and here he is! Thanks again

As soon as I figure out how to post a pic, I will!

--Mule


----------



## ryanps18

Where did you get the pup from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

ryanps18 said:


> Where did you get the pup from if you don't mind me asking?


A lady who lives out near me had a litter. I know I didn't go through a big time breeder, but the parents where both exceptional and the pups are amazing.  Someday, when i figure out how to insert pictures, i have a picture of him.


----------



## tallgrasser

Don't forget to ask the breeders about health issues. ESS are prone to Epilypsy (Sp?). I know a couple spaniels that have to take medications because of their sezures (Sp?)


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

tallgrasser said:


> Don't forget to ask the breeders about health issues. ESS are prone to Epilypsy (Sp?). I know a couple spaniels that have to take medications because of their sezures (Sp?)


Checked on that. The pup should be good for the rest of his life! Thanx

--Mule


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

And here he is!!


----------



## ryanps18

Great looking little pup! Must have came from show lines.
Have fun with him


----------



## DJRooster

Looks like a great little pup. From a guy who just went through the last 8 months with a springer pup have fun! I got mine from Elmer Shoenborn from Mahnomen and he has shown me this fall that he is going to be a great dog both in the field and as a family pet. At the age of 10 months he has been in on a hundred bird season and done many nice things in the field and we still have a month to go before the season ends. He has a great nose and tremendous heart and is a very intelligent quick learning dog. If anyone is looking for a dog, I would certainly give Elmer a call.


----------



## rowdie

We just bought our boy a springer for Cristmas 

I have a little female thats 3.5 years old, and I would say her second season was pretty good, I'll give her a B.

Some days she did better than others, but the cover we hunt is pretty extreme, and if she doesn't see it go down, she sometimes has a hardtime finding them. But in her defense, its only when we just flushed 20-100 birds in that same spot, and again, the cover is intense.

Her ambition to hunt is just incredible! I have to work to keep her in range on those running pheasants, but all in all we had another great year together. I hope the male we got is as intelligent as her. I can tell after only two days that its going to be more of a challenge in the house than she was.


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

We are really pretty excited. We are picking him up Thursday afternoon. It will be interesting to see how our 2 year old son handles it.

--Mule

:beer:


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

ryanps18 said:


> Great looking little pup! Must have came from show lines.
> Have fun with him


What makes you say he is from show lines?


----------



## Springer

DJ Wrote:



> I got mine from Elmer Shoenborn from Mahnomen


Elmer knows his springers after raising them for some 30+ years.

I have bought a couple from him and would go back in a heart beat.


----------



## ryanps18

What makes you say he is from show lines?

The docked tail was the only reason I thought that. You don't see to many field bred springers with docked tails.


----------



## Springer

The tail docking is a personal thing. They have started getting longer the last 8-10 years where they only dock 1/3 of the tail instead of the 2/3 of the tail.


----------



## lecub

ryanps Just the opposite, I would say that 99% of the field dogs I judge have a docked tail,the tail length is what can vary, I will dock tails about 1/2 or till I can get a white tip, makes for nice flag when the dog is in the field. also docking tails is a safety issue in the field, long active tails can get snagged in bush. A undocked springer tail would look like a setter.


----------



## ryanps18

I was talking about the short docked tail. Your right most springers are docked, my ESS is docked 1/3.


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

ryanps18 said:


> What makes you say he is from show lines?
> 
> The docked tail was the only reason I thought that. You don't see to many field bred springers with docked tails.


The picture is misleading. His tail is docked 1/3.


----------



## tallgrasser

I'd say he from show lines too. It's the look of him that leads a person to think. He has a very pronounced head, more chisseled then some field dogs that I've seen. What is his back ground, are there any titles on the pups pedigree? If he's from field lines he has a nice head. This doesn't mean anything negative it's just an observation.


----------



## boykinhntr

Thats a great looking dog and looks like most springer pups! Can't tell if its a show or field bred at this age. You will have a blast with it!


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

We pick him up tomorrow and as soon as i have some other pictures I will post them.


----------



## ryanps18

Mule Deer Skinner said:


> We pick him up tomorrow and as soon as i have some other pictures I will post them.


Keep em comming, I love seeing pics of little springer pups


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

GOT HIM!!! I am quite sure he is field bred.


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

One more


----------



## ryanps18

How old is he now, he looks like he is getting big already. He has great markings, I am a softy for a liver and white springers


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

ryanps18 said:


> How old is he now, he looks like he is getting big already. He has great markings, I am a softy for a liver and white springers


He was 3 months on 12/11. I also just noticed that the first picture I posted is not him.


----------



## Dak

Cute pup!


----------



## Mule Deer Skinner

Well, we are about through the first weekend with Cody and things are just like I expected them tp be (i.e. constantly underfoot) except one thing. He has a horrible time going to the bathroom outside. Although this is my first experience with Springers, this isn't my first dog. House breaking has never been a problem. He is three months old so I expect him to pick things up relatively quick. Are my expectataions to high?


----------



## mod1220ga

From the markings and color, to me it looks like more bench than field bred. Typically, field bred ESS's are more white than liver, black or roan. Only the pedigree papers can really tell you whether it's a bench (show) or field (hunting) bred springer. Good looking dog though.


----------



## Turner

Here's my hunting buddy

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s14/tsturn/DSCF0806.jpg


----------



## Ac_EsS

i got my ESS from an Amish fellow who dove a motorized wheelchair. abe has excellant lineage though


----------



## rowdie

Here's a picture of our newest pup.


----------

